# Waterslide decal paper source?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I been trying this Incal decal paper for an inkjet printer but it always wrinkles when it goes on - waste of money! Got any recommendations for a good waterslide paper? I"d appreciate it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the Papilio brand decal paper. The Bell stuff isn't bad either but I've had better and more consistent results with the Papilio brand. I've been buying mine from here for the last few years. Great prices and fast shipping. The wrinkling may have something to do with what you are using to seal it with. Some clear coats are better than others for decals and I think I've tried them all. A couple light coats of Krylon clear acrylic gloss works well as does not leaving the decal in the water too long. Just soak it once and take it out and wait for the back to start to release and then slide it off onto your workpiece.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Jeff B. said:


> Just soak it once and take it out and wait for the back to start to release and then slide it off onto your workpiece.


I've been leaving it in the water until it comes off the paper. Maybe that's why it won't lie flat when I apply it. I'll give your way a try.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I use Experts-Choice brand from Bare-Metal Foil Co. (www.bare-metal.com) and I got it at my local hobby shop. 

I started using it because it's what I could get easily and so far, I like it.
I'm going to be trying the white version on my latest build.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

If all else fails, there's always THIS place.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll check these out as well, although I only need a small quantity.
I want to put something on my LP copy headstock--the original one fell off, and I have modded it--so a new logo is needed.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Spray a coat of clear over the decal paper before submerging. It will stiffen the decal and protect the ink. Use whatever clear coat that you will be spraying over the decal after application.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks folks - I sprayed a thicker clear coat first and then wet it just enough to get the decal off. Worked out much better.


----------



## justneal (Jan 17, 2012)

you can also buy decal setting solution called micro-sol, it's what i use for my model cars


----------

